# Vacuum sealers



## whistlepig (Mar 22, 2020)

I purchased one to preserve my smoked meats and spices a few weeks before this Corona Virus thing popped up.  I will say it was money well spent. Hard to find perishables keep much longer in the fridge and freezer. Gives me more time to find and preserve things that I like.  Not hoarding. Just not doing without.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice! Which one did you get?


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I got one just before all this mess started. So glad I did. Only two of us, so when I do smoke, usually plenty left over. I seal and put it away for a rainy day, literally.


----------

